# Back in the saddle



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

And it feels so good!! 

It had been far too long. When I was 16-18 I rode my friends horse loads. I am now 26 and not not been very often in between.

But when I had some good reccomendations for a local place I finally got round to it a few weeks ago.
Had a really good time, started off with a half hour lesson, just to get me back into it- and opps she had to keep reminding me to roll my shoulders back and shorten reins/lower hands! Lol

Now I don't like change so when I rang to book again for today I asked for the same horse  My friend Laura came too and because it was peeing it down we used the small indoor arena, but had a good time, infact the lesson ran over by 10 mins! oops. Less corrections this time and did some one handed exercises, no cantering though as arena too small.

Here is my girlie  She's lazy but easy when you get her going, but if you don't keep her going she slows down- have to keep waking her up as she goes to a plod rather than walk!

Lighning
Cheeky face









Not happy that I opened the door to get a better pic









And Laddie that Laura was on


----------



## gemcml (Aug 15, 2011)

awww bless, I'm glad you had a good time  ...I'm so jealous! 

Haven't been riding in years. I had an accident a few years back and haven't been since, it hasn't put me off though, wasn't the horses fault it was a stupid moped!! Plus i didn't fall i jumped...Dont ask! 

I'd love to start going again though... if only i could find the time!


----------

